# Dual study Program in Germany



## shyam10sundar (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello
This is Shyam from India currently pursuing my Bachelors in Electronics and Communication Engineering(Graduating in 2015).Due to high competition and less job vacancies in my country I may not get a job related to my field of study.So I have decided to take up a dual study program in Germany in case I do not get work in the same field as my Bachelors.The motivating factor is this offers practical training relevant for the industry. I referred to a few websites for the living expenses ,stipends and requirements.I want to work in the Industrial Electronics/Automotive Electronics field as this was listed as one of the professions in high demand. I just wanted to ask few more questions which were not addressed in there.

1.What are the job prospects and salary range after completing the program?
2.What is the level of difficulty in the subjects in the vocational school in comparison with the university degree as I am well aware of the dropout rates in a normal Bachelor's degree in Germany?
3.What is my scope of doing Masters after completing this program as I referred BBC's article on the skill of vocationally trained students being obselete as they reach 45-50 years of age?
4.How to choose a good training program?

PS: I have not yet applied to any training school or company. I am just a curious student who wants to apply because of lack of opportunities in my country.Any reply is appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

shyam10sundar said:


> Hello
> This is Shyam from India currently pursuing my Bachelors in Electronics and Communication Engineering(Graduating in 2015).Due to high competition and less job vacancies in my country I may not get a job related to my field of study.So I have decided to take up a dual study program in Germany in case I do not get work in the same field as my Bachelors.The motivating factor is this offers practical training relevant for the industry. I referred a few websites for the living expenses ,stipends and requirements.I want to work in the Industrial Electronics/Automotive Electronics field as this was listed as one of the professions in high demand. I just wanted to ask few more questions which were not addressed in there.
> 
> 1.What are the job prospects and salary range after completing the program?
> ...



When you say Dual Study Programme, do you mean a formal apprenticeship or a university programme paired with a job in the field of study provided by a partner organisation of the university?

2. If you mean vocational school that is attended during the course of a formal apprenticeship, the level of difficulty is much lower as most apprenticeships do not require Abitur/A-Levels. 

3. Depending on what you really mean you might or might not qualify for a Masters after this. An apprenticeship is not equivalent to a Bachelors. If it's a BA paired with work experience, then you do qualify. A lot of people do apprenticeships at 16. 30 years later a lot of what they have learned may well be obsolete. Same goes for anything else after 30 years. People don't just stop. They gain work experience and many keep up with courses and whatnot.

4. Well, that depends on your personal circumstances, doesn't it?


----------



## shyam10sundar (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you for acknowledging my post with a quick response. I was enquiring about a formal apprenticeship program.What is the salary range after I complete this program and start working in a company?(companies like Siemens, Bosch etc)

Also I found out that I can continue my training at a higher vocational school "Fashschule" to become a fully certified engineer.Does this program also have industry stipend ?What are the opportunities after this program?


And regarding Masters study since I already have a Bachelors degree from my country given that I get it reognized wont I be eligible to pursue masters after completing vocational training or higher vocational training?

Sorry to trouble you with too many questions.Again Thanks in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

shyam10sundar said:


> Thank you for acknowledging my post with a quick response. I was enquiring about a formal apprenticeship program.What is the salary range after I complete this program and start working in a company?(companies like Siemens, Bosch etc)
> 
> Also I found out that I can continue my training at a higher vocational school "Fashschule" to become a fully certified engineer.Does this program also have industry stipend ?What are the opportunities after this program?
> 
> ...


To look for salary ranges you would have to provide the specific qualification/occupation you are looking at pursuing. 

I think what you mean is a "Techniker" - this is a title often translated as engineer but should not be confused with "Ingenieur". A Techniker is quite a good qualification and generally sought after by employers.

A Fachschule is full time schooling and is not paid as an apprenticeship is. Remember, an apprenticeship is a job.

If you get your degree recognised you can apply for Masters programmes. This can be sometimes tricky with subcontinental degrees.

I am curious: how have you heard about apprenticeships and how are you going to get a work permit for that?

How good is your German? Vocational school and all exams are in German.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

It does sound a bit uncommon for someone who has already a Bachelors degree, to start all over again as an apprentice. 

If you are really keen on doing that, you should invest roughly 2 years for language courses in India, at Max Mueller Bhavan aka goethe instiutute, in order to get your language requirements to a high level (maybe b2/c1 level). 

However, since you already have a bachelors degree I would strongly suggest you to just go for your masters course in Germany. You will earn much more later on, and visa for study purpose are easier to obtain / course duration is shorter than an formal apprenticeship. 

Plus, people who usually do an apprenticeship will be 17-18 years of age. You would be much older, and maybe not an ideal fit because of that.


----------



## shyam10sundar (Jul 30, 2014)

Are the job opportunities good in school of applied sciences like in vocational training? In that case is it possible to return to my country after more than 5 years of experience and earn the same salary from India?


----------

